# Backdrop removing wrinkles



## alaios (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi there,
I have a cottonish backdrop that gets very easily wrinkled. I have tried removing many wrinkles with the spot removal tool but it does not seem to be the right tool for the job. I guess I need to work with some of these images in photoshop.
Can you suggest me the right tool/tutorial for making my backdrops pure black or white?

I would like to thank you for your reply
Regards
Alex


----------



## clee01l (Jul 10, 2016)

Try using a shallower DoF  so that the backdrop get OOF bokeh.  Any residual wrinkles can be handled with the Spot removal tool or the local adjustment brush  setting negative values for clarity, dehaze and sharpness or a combination of the two.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 11, 2016)

as Cletus said;  I have smoothed water that way. But ps is the better way
for next time: if possible move the subject further from the backdrop and / or use a longer lens. 
Run an iron over the material . Never fold it; better to stuff it into a bag for storage

general comment for anyone interested: bed sheets make good backdrops and I have used   2.4 wide calico; plain, dyed or spray painted


----------

